# Went to a bird show today....



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

And I saw soo many beautiful birds! Too bad I had my hands full with all the things I bought, otherwise I would have taken pics of the birds... What did I buy?

This swing (like what Spike has in his cage) $12









This playstand (Don't mind Minoux. She is simply putting her scent of approval on it) - $20

















A bag of millet - $3

And....










He is about 1 year old and I'm going to have my work cut out for me. He is not hand tame but he was the calmest one of the whole bunch. That being said.... when he bites he doesn't let go (my poor finger is still trobbing). He is such a dark grey and then his tail is so pale. Such a pretty bird. He does have a bald spot on the back of his head which I didn't see until I got him home. His crest was covering it up. He is in quaranteen from Charlie. Anyways... Just thought I'd show off my new addition... now onto the training forum to get some advice. =) See you there.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Love the toys most of all love your new addition what are you going to call him?


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Nice toys and your new tiel is gorgeous  good luck with the training it will take a lot of patience


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Name.... lol Doh. I knew I was forgetting something... Um... no clue yet.


----------



## Bonny (Mar 19, 2008)

Im sure youll think of one soon hes lovely


----------



## Kirby (Jul 28, 2007)

How cute he is! 

And what a great toy and an awesome stand!

Kirby


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

You hit the jackpot there.  Great toys and a gorgeous bird!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Great stuff  and gorgeous bird  I would just trim those strings on the swing just to be safe and wipe off kitties approval before letting Charlie play with his new playgym. Spike just loves his swing Iam sure Charlie with love his aswell


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the tip Spike (or Spike's owner... lol don't know what to call you). I will trim those strings. I'm glad you pointed it out because it never occured to me. I would hate to come home and.... well, you can imagine the rest. And don't worry about the playstand. I wash everything before I put it in the cage or let the birds play with it. So there will be no kittiness left on the playstand.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Love those toys!!! You little man is beautiful as well.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Your new addition is beautiful.

Any ideas for a name?


----------



## Kai (Jan 28, 2008)

Maybe Jasper... but I'm still waiting to see his personality a bit. I've only had him... less than a day.  lol that and it took me a month to name Charlie. I may be a while at this name game.


----------



## Tiki (Dec 26, 2007)

Congrats on the new bird.  The bald spot is genetic with some 'tiels. I like the name Jasper too.


----------

